# Admissions 2015



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

This thread is for admission in private medical college . We will help each other in this thread 
Best of luck 
Any Questions?

- - - Updated - - -

*Where you can get admission in Private medical College*
-> If your aggregate is more than 84% you will get admission in All medical college in Pakistan

-> If your aggregate is between 83-84% You will get admission in almost all medical college . Try to perform 
best in CMH test .

-> If your aggregate is 82% you will get admission in LMDC, Akhtar saeed, Aviccena, FMH(do well in test)
Wah , Foundation, IMDC, Yusra, CPMC, RLMC, UCMD, UMDC, Aziz fatima, Indepandant,and all

-> If your aggregate is 81% you will get admission in LMDC, Akhtar saeed, Aviccena, FMH(do well in test)
Foundation, IMDC, Yusra, CPMC, RLMC, UCMD, UMDC, Aziz fatima, Indepandant,and all

-> If your aggregate is 80% You will get admission in LMDC, Akhtar saeed, Aviccena, Foundation, IMDC, 
Yusra, CPMC, RLMC, UCMD, UMDC, Aziz fatima, Indepandant,and all

-> If your Aggregate is 79% You will get admission in Akhtar saeed, Aviccena IMDC, Yusra, CPMC, RLMC,
UCMD(Do well in test), UMDC, Aziz fatima, Indepandant,and all

-> If your aggregate is 78% You will get admission in Akhtar saeed, Aviccena IMDC, Yusra, CPMC, RLMC,
UCMD(Do well in test), UMDC, Aziz fatima, Indepandant,and all

-> If your aggregate is 77% You will get admission in Aviccena IMDC, Yusra, CPMC, RLMC,
UCMD(Do well in test), UMDC, Aziz fatima, Indepandant, Azra naheed, Continental, Rahber,Rai , yusra
Rawal

-> If your aggregate is 76% You will get in Aziz fatima, Indepandant, Azra naheed, Continental, Rahber,Rai 
Yusra , Rawal 

-> If your Aggregate is 75% try in Aziz fatima, Azra naheed, Continental, Rahber,Rai 
Yusra , Rawal 

-> Less than 75% Try with Sefarish and you have to pay donation in LMDC, Continental, Azra, Amna 
anayat, and more


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

What about foreign seats?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

*Rankings*

These are rankings .. 
Under UHS colleges
In Isb/ RWP
By PMDC
Follow these

- - - Updated - - -

*Ranking wise list of private medical colleges under UHS
*1. CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore
2. Shalamar Medical & Dental College, Lahore
3. FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry, Lahore
4. Wah Medical College, Wah Cantt
5. Sharif Medical & Dental College, Lahore
6. Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College, Lahore
7. Lahore Medical & Dental College, Lahore
8. Multan Medical & Dental College Multan.
9. Central Park Medical College, Lahore
10. Rashid Latif Medical College, Lahore
11. Avicenna Medical College, Lahore
12. Amna Inayat Medical College
13. Continental Medical College, Lahore
14. Aziz Fatima Medical & Dental College, Faisalabad
15. Independent Medical College, Faisalabad
16. Rahbar Medical & Dental College, Lahore.
17. Rai Medical College, Sargodha.

- - - Updated - - -



Ayesha _ ahmad said:


> What about foreign seats?


They have different merits ...


----------



## Aamz (Oct 3, 2015)

But i have an aggregate of 73% and i got admission in azra naheed without any donation


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

What about BDS, I have 70%.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Aamz said:


> But i have an aggregate of 73% and i got admission in azra naheed without any donation


You have got with sefarish or with high fsc marks... Otherwise no chance...Or you applied earlier ..


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Really helpful...u r always a great helper krish  btw in which college are u?


----------



## Aamz (Oct 3, 2015)

Neither. Didn't have any sifarish. My fsc marks were just 830. :stuck_out_tongue::yum:


----------



## Aamz (Oct 3, 2015)

Plus, from what I've gathered, central park and rashid latif also have 73_75% closing merit


----------



## Ayesha _ ahmad (Sep 1, 2015)

You haven't added shifa anywhere given its the best after agha khan.


----------



## Sehar younis (Oct 11, 2015)

List those universities that doesn't require mcat


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

This was very uplifting and helpful. 

Krrish is back on the forum,heck yes! One of the most helpful people here.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes..Comes back only to help you people...

- - - Updated - - -

Any Questions you can ask here

- - - Updated - - -



Sehar younis said:


> List those universities that doesn't require mcat


Shifa college of medicine and Federal medical college... But admissions are stopped in both...You have to wait for about 350+ days

- - - Updated - - -



Ayesha _ ahmad said:


> You haven't added shifa anywhere given its the best after agha khan.


It is not best after ahga khan ... See ranking carefully.. In pics..I posted ranking by different regions ..See in *isb/rwp ranking*

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> What about BDS, I have 70%.


Apply in all...Hopefully you will get in UCMD


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

What about LMDC/Sharif?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

What is the source of these rankings? Are these rankings by PMDC or HEC or some other department?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

i have secured 833 marks in uhs , 955 in fsc and 90 % marks in matric what will be my chances in cmh , fmh , and shalamar..??please help


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nimra khan said:


> i have secured 833 marks in uhs , 955 in fsc and 90 % marks in matric what will be my chances in cmh , fmh , and shalamar..??please help


Your aggregate is around 81.6 you have a good chance in FMH and LMDC. Shalamar is unlikely.


----------



## Sehar younis (Oct 11, 2015)

So I'd better go to china


----------



## pashma (Oct 15, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the conditions to apply as an expatriate to private medical colleges?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

pashma said:


> Can anyone tell me the conditions to apply as an expatriate to private medical colleges?


Short answer: Get an IBCC equivalence done if you didn't do FSc for your Grade 12, your score should be above 60%. Take 3 SAT subject tests Bio, Chem and Phy/Maths and score above 550 in each. If any college is still offering their entrance test and if they allow overseas you can appear in that also.
If you have not done the above 2, not sure if there is time to do it for this year admissions. Check with each individual college as their are ifs and buts. Are you asking for next year or this?


----------



## pashma (Oct 15, 2015)

Im asking for this year. I have my eqivalence made, but i didnt give SAT 2. I have given mcat though but my score isnt good enough, can i apply as an expat to private medical colleges?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

KRRISH said:


> These are rankings ..
> Under UHS colleges
> In Isb/ RWP
> By PMDC
> ...


CMH is no more under UHS so, Shalamar is the TOP COLLEGE under UHS now.


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys my O level equilence is 85 % And my A level equilence is 78.28 %
My MCAT score wasn't all that great 
Please suggest me what I should do. 
Your help will greatly be appreciated


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Mehr5656 said:


> Guys my O level equilence is 85 % And my A level equilence is 78.28 %
> My MCAT score wasn't all that great
> Please suggest me what I should do.
> Your help will greatly be appreciated


Unless you mention your MCAT score we wont know your total aggregate.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

My aggregate is 83.4. Is FMH the best choice for dentistry?


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

U should go fr cmh


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Gaia said:


> My aggregate is 83.4. Is FMH the best choice for dentistry?


why not go to CMH? Its the best college in lahore.


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

guys which one is better islamic international or foundation medical university??


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

nimra khan said:


> guys which one is better islamic international or foundation medical university??


Foundation Univeristy hands down. I dont think there is even a comparison.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

I have not applied to CMH because it is no more uder UHS. UHS is much more claimed than NUMS. This is what I have heard. Does it matter?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

maybe now UHS might be the better one. But in time NUMS will be the better one, Any institute made by the army always turns out to be better preferred by students than those by the govt.Give it time, NUMS is young.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

*Any Chance?*

Is it possible to get admission in BDS with 68% aggregate? 

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone??


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> maybe now UHS might be the better one. But in time NUMS will be the better one, Any institute made by the army always turns out to be better preferred by students than those by the govt.Give it time, NUMS is young.


That's not true with medicine. Army Medical College has been around for more than 30 years now, but it never came close to the standards of UHS. There are a lot of factors that I can use in the defense of my statement.

1. You CANNOT EVER compare the load and quality of patients in a CMH with the likes of the patients in Mayo, Services, Jinnah, Shalamar, Nishtar, BBH, Holy Family, LGH, Allied or BVH. Any comparison would be plain stupid.

2. NUMS can NEVER have the elite and super experienced faculty as the UHS colleges. They can never have those Professors who have trained in the best hospitals of the world and, under the best mentors. Professors in CMH are at most, FCPS (Pakistani Residency), and have limited experience. 

3. Honestly, CMHes do not have a very good reputation as hospitals because of frequent "wrong diagnoses", maltreated cases referred to other hospitals and, relative inexperience of their consultants as compared to the ones in UHS affiliated hospitals. They practice hardcore evidence based medicine that, they are absolutely not qualified to practice (P.S. the only country which practices evidence based medicine correctly is USA).

4. The faculty of CMH (those ranked officers in particular) are NOT trained well for teaching purposes, as the concept of medical education in a CMH except the one in Rawalpindi is still new, while even the Assistant Professors in a UHS Affiliated College have a minimum teaching experience of 5-7 years, Associate Professors have experience of between 15 to 20 years, the Professors have more than 25- 30 years while HODs have at least 35-45 years of teaching experience. While, in CMH the ranking system is considered for awarding these positions and the teaching experience is not considered pivotal. Such an irony.

5. Level of research, clinical/case studies, clinical trials and international publications in CMH anywhere are close to being non-existent. They publish a few papers that are so generic that, they would normally not even make it to a regional or national journal. On the other hand, qualified researchers in UHS Affiliated Hospitals are doing research in vast areas of clinical sciences, although still not comparable to the level of First World Research but, it is still far better and make it to one of the most cited research articles from any medical university in a Third World country.

6. NUMS can never have the legendary/stalwart physicians/surgeons as their faculty members. 

7. I can go on and on about this. Because Medicine is totally different from Engineering because in Engineering all you need is quality labs, but in medicine the quality of patients and the load matters a lot, which NUMS can never provide in comparison to the UHS affiliated colleges.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Minzy said:


> Is it possible to get admission in BDS with 68% aggregate?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyone??


Yes! You should apply to the Dental colleges in Islamabad and in Lahore, you may get in at Sharif and UOL. 
Another college that you may get in, is UMDC (provided you are a female). Apart from that, you can get admission in MMDC and other private dental colleges in the periphery.


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

masterh said:


> Yes! You should apply to the Dental colleges in Islamabad and in Lahore, you may get in at Sharif and UOL.
> Another college that you may get in, is UMDC (provided you are a female). Apart from that, you can get admission in MMDC and other private dental colleges in the periphery.


I have applied in lmdc , fmh and will also apply in sharif , uol as soon as the admission opens. Isn't umdc the same thing as uol? I live in lahore so i am applying at all places over here..
I hope i get admission :red:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

UMDC is University Medical and Dental College, its the school of medicine of the University of Faisalabad. UCMD is University College of Medicine and Dentistry, which is the school of medicine of University of Lahore.
UMDC,Faisalabad accepts only Female Candidates whereas UCMD is Gender Neutral in its admission.


----------



## nayyab (Oct 22, 2015)

hey krish i hAVE 83.1352 WITH SAT 2 i want a local seat r there chances in cmh and shalamar


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nayyab said:


> hey krish i hAVE 83.1352 WITH SAT 2 i want a local seat r there chances in cmh and shalamar


Only CMH accepts SAT 2 for local seats. I'm sorry to say but for MBBS in CMH you need at least 85+


----------



## Minzy (Sep 27, 2015)

Skandril said:


> UMDC is University Medical and Dental College, its the school of medicine of the University of Faisalabad. UCMD is University College of Medicine and Dentistry, which is the school of medicine of University of Lahore.
> UMDC,Faisalabad accepts only Female Candidates whereas UCMD is Gender Neutral in its admission.


Ohh i had no idea about this.. Thankyou so much for clearing. 
Do you have any idea about the merit though?:red:

- - - Updated - - -



nayyab said:


> hey krish i hAVE 83.1352 WITH SAT 2 i want a local seat r there chances in cmh and shalamar


Its really tough but you might still have a chance incase the merit drops of CMH..You should still atleast apply.
Shalamar doesn't accept SAT for local candidates though..


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

*CMH 2015*

my aggreg8 is 82.99
i have applied in cmh fmh smdc lmdc amdc
where my chances are best especially cmh
matric 970
fsc 947
uhs ET 865


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nyamat said:


> my aggreg8 is 82.99
> i have applied in cmh fmh smdc lmdc amdc
> where my chances are best especially cmh
> matric 970
> ...


Great chances in FMH and LMDC. If amdc stands for Akhtar Saeed, then you have even better chances there.

Unfortunately, SAT for local students causes the merit for CMH to increase. So if you want to do MBBS there do apply but the merit usually closes around 85+


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

my aggreagate is 75.28 where do i stand a chance????


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

what are my chances in shalimar...?
is it better to join shalmar med clg rathr than fmh & lmdc 
if u dont get admission in cmh


----------



## Mehr5656 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey guys can someone please tell me the weightage of CMH test


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

nimra khan said:


> i have secured 833 marks in uhs , 955 in fsc and 90 % marks in matric what will be my chances in cmh , fmh , and shalamar..??please help


do well in their test

- - - Updated - - -



shahzaibbargatt said:


> my aggreagate is 75.28 where do i stand a chance????


check page no 1

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> CMH is no more under UHS so, Shalamar is the TOP COLLEGE under UHS now.


So far CMH is under UHS.
Source : UHS website


----------



## sanaafzal09 (Sep 9, 2015)

Aggregate 67%. Can i get into lmdc for bds?


----------



## nyamat (Oct 23, 2015)

plx plx tell about shalmar my agregate is 82.99 & is it btr than fmh


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah u will get there


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

Shalamar is best choice


----------



## shahzaibbargatt (Oct 23, 2015)

Is it possible that merit of private colleges can drop by atleast 2%?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

KRRISH said:


> do well in their test
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 CMH is not under UHS anymore, check CMH's own website. Its under NUMS now.


----------



## cuttie (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah its possible but it depends on the candidates applying for these clgs that how much they own


----------



## Best_Doc (Oct 8, 2015)

Last date to apply for CMH and FMH???


----------



## Ayesha Amir (Oct 28, 2015)

the aggregate you are talking about is the UHS aggregate? or something else?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Syedhamzah123 (Oct 28, 2015)

My aggregate is 84.33 .. My chances in fmh ??


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Syedhamzah123 said:


> My aggregate is 84.33 .. My chances in fmh ??


Really good chances. Just do adequate on their test so that high merit stays high.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

KRRISH said:


> These are rankings ..
> Under UHS colleges
> In Isb/ RWP
> By PMDC
> ...


dude i got 81.69. plus merit this year 2015 has dropped like 0.2%
so is there a chance for me in shalamar or fmh.
please be brutally honest


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

lightning said:


> dude i got 81.69. plus merit this year 2015 has dropped like 0.2%
> so is there a chance for me in shalamar or fmh.
> please be brutally honest


Good chances in FMH. In fact, if you do well on the test, you'll definitely get in. Shalamar's merit was 82 last year and merits for private colleges rarely drops. Do apply, however very slim chances in Shalamar.


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> Good chances in FMH. In fact, if you do well on the test, you'll definitely get in. Shalamar's merit was 82 last year and merits for private colleges rarely drops. Do apply, however very slim chances in Shalamar.


how difficult is there test compared to uhs?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

lightning said:


> how difficult is there test compared to uhs?


FMH Entrance Test

The link above has the paper pattern. 

From what I've heard, the English portion is somewhat challenging, the sciences are easier compared to UHS. Just remember to do Kingdom Plantae! I'm not so sure about the general knowledge section.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello guys i have 84.2 aggregate. Can I get admission in Shalamar easily ?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ahsun23 said:


> Hello guys i have 84.2 aggregate. Can I get admission in Shalamar easily ?


Easily


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> Hello guys i have 84.2 aggregate. Can I get admission in Shalamar easily ?



You'll get in with no problems.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay. So should i go for Shalamar or be content with Wah Medical college which is 5 minutes away from my residence ?


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

KRRISH said:


> These are rankings ..
> Under UHS colleges
> In Isb/ RWP
> By PMDC
> ...


first attachment puts riphah above shifa
second puts shifa above riphah

whats up with that? whats the criteria in each?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahsun23 said:


> Okay. So should i go for Shalamar or be content with Wah Medical college which is 5 minutes away from my residence ?


Shalamar is right now, the best private medical college in Punjab. 
1. Two of the best teaching hospitals in Private sector affiliated with Shalamar i.e; Shalamar Hospital and Fauji Foundation Hospital, Lahore.
2. Most modern campus and very highly rated faculty.
3. Every year, the institute upgrades itself in all aspects, as the administration wants to compete internationally.
4. Competition is shunned as CMH is not affiliated with UHS anymore and, Shifa gets in tussle with PMDC every now and then.
5. UHS degree is far more prestigious than STMU's or NUMS.

As for Wah, it is a good college but, Shalamar has a name that is established at the top. However, as you said that Wah is proximal to your residence so that maybe a factor for you to consider. In short, if living away from home is okay with you along with the added costs of hostel and living are affordable, Shalamar should be your top priority. But, Wah is a good college and even if you get admission there, consider yourself in the right place.  If you ask me, among all the private medical colleges in ISB/RWP region, Wah is the best simply because of UHS's degree and POF Hospital. Shalamar is something on the provincial or perhaps, the national level.


----------

